# Sticky  Helplines Numbers: International Directory



## Superfluous

United States Hotlines
*Depression Hotline:* 1-630-482-9696
*Suicide Hotline:* 1-800-784-8433
*LifeLine:* 1-800-273-8255
*Trevor Project [Crisis Intervention and Suicide Prevention for LGBT and Questioning]:* 1-866-488-7386
*Sexuality Support:* 1-800-246-7743
*Eating Disorders Hotline:* 1-847-831-3438
*Rape and Sexual Assault:* 1-800-656-4673
*Grief Support:* 1-650-321-5272
*Runaway:* 1-800-843-5200, 1-800-843-5678, 1-800-621-4000
*Exhale: After Abortion Hotline/Pro-Voice:* 1-866-4394253
*Child Abuse:* 1-800-422-4453

United Kingdom Hotlines:
*Samaritans (for any problem):* 08457909090 e-mail [email protected]
*Childline (for anyone under 18 with any problem):* 08001111
*Mind infoline (mental health information):* 0300 123 3393 e-mail: [email protected]
*Mind legal advice (for people who need mental-health related legal advice):* 0300 466 6463 [email protected]
*b-eat eating disorder support:* 0845 634 14 14 (only open Mon-Fri 10.30am-8.30pm and Saturday 1pm-4.30pm) e-mail: [email protected]
*b-eat youthline (for under 25's with eating disorders):* 08456347650 (open Mon-Fri 4.30pm - 8.30pm, Saturday 1pm-4.30pm)
*Cruse Bereavement Care:* 08444779400 e-mail: [email protected]
*Frank (information and advice on drugs): *0800776600
*Drinkline:* 0800 9178282
*Rape Crisis England & Wales:* 0808 802 9999 1(open 2 - 2.30pm 7 - 9.30pm) e-mail [email protected]
*Rape Crisis Scotland:* 08088 01 03 02 every day, 6pm to midnight

*India Self Harm Hotline:* 00 08001006614
*India Suicide Helpline:* 022-27546669
*Kids Help Phone (Canada): *1-800-668-6868, Free and available 24/7

Suicide Hotlines;
*Argentina:* 54-0223-493-0430
*Australia*: 13-11-14
*Austria:* 01-713-3374
*Barbados:* 429-9999
*Belgium: *106
*Botswana:* 391-1270
*Brazil*: 21-233-9191
*China:* 852-2382-0000
(*Hong Kong*: 2389-2222)
*Costa Rica*: 606-253-5439
*Croatia:* 01-4833-888
*Cyprus:* 357-77-77-72-67
*Czech Republic:* 222-580-697, 476-701-908
*Denmark:* 70-201-201
*Egypt:* 762-1602
*Estonia*: 6-558-088
*Finland:* 040-5032199
*France:* 01-45-39-4000
*Germany:* 0800-181-0721
*Greece:* 1018
*Guatemala*: 502-234-1239
*Holland:* 0900-0767
*Honduras:* 504-237-3623
*Hungary:* 06-80-820-111
*Iceland*: 44-0-8457-90-90-90
*Israel*: 09-8892333
*Italy*: 06-705-4444
*Japan:* 3-5286-9090
*Latvia*: 6722-2922, 2772-2292
*Malaysia:* 03-756-8144
*(Singapore:* 1-800-221-4444)
*Mexico*: 525-510-2550
*Netherlands:* 0900-0767
*New Zealand:* 4-473-9739
*New Guinea:* 675-326-0011
*Nicaragua:* 505-268-6171
*Norway*: 47-815-33-300
*Philippines:* 02-896-9191
*Poland*: 52-70-000
*Portugal:* 239-72-10-10
*Russia:* 8-20-222-82-10
*Spain:* 91-459-00-50
*South Africa:* 0861-322-322
*South Korea:* 2-715-8600
*Sweden:* 031-711-2400
*Switzerland:* 143
*Taiwan:* 0800-788-995
*Thailand:* 02-249-9977
*Trinidad and Tobago*: 868-645-2800
*Ukraine:* 0487-327715


----------



## Siggy

for suicide as well as child, elder, substance abuse and other resources

Crisis Services | 24-Hour Help Hotline


----------



## He's a Superhero!

More options for those living in Australia or New Zealand (email option too)...

Australia Suicide Hotlines - Suicide.org! Australia Suicide Hotlines, Australia Suicide Hotlines, Australia Suicide Hotlines, Australia Suicide Hotlines!

New Zealand Suicide Hotlines - Suicide.org! New Zealand Suicide Hotlines, New Zealand Suicide Hotlines, New Zealand Suicide Hotlines, New Zealand Suicide Hotlines!


----------



## Superfluous

For the first time, there is a hotline in the US that is staffed entirely by transgender people, to serve transgender people. 

You can reach *Trans Lifeline* at 877-565-8860


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Superfluous said:


> For the first time, there is a hotline in the US that is staffed entirely by transgender people, to serve transgender people.
> 
> You can reach *Trans Lifeline* at 877-565-8860


That's so awesome!


----------

